# Magic Vials Question



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

I've noticed them long time ago. Magic glass vials dropped in aquariums of people who have shrimps and also in all stores keeping shrimps. They are called something like Biodigest and according to the internet they contain live bacteria (which wear out after a while as they need to be replaced regularly?!)

What is the benefit of such product? 

Aren't bacteria on filters and surfaces enough? (I'm talking about aquariums which are not owercrowded!)

Any experience where you can compare setup with/without BioDigest?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They're sort of like a probiotic, if you want a comparison. They add BB, and can help support shrimp tanks. I know some shrimp keepers swear by them, including Tommy at Shrimpfever, but whether they do as much as they claim, I cannot say. I can't afford the stuff to try it out.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonder the difference between say dosing BT-9 vis Biodigest. Which lasts longer? 

hmm


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

In my opinion, they do work but you need to find out what they do well. Biodigest is live bacteria, and there are so many different kinds of bacteria in our tanks. Adding more "beneficial bacteria" in an established tank may do good (supporting more bioload) or bad (unbalancing the bacteria) to a tank. I believe in that a tank needs to be balanced to provide the best environment for the animals it supports. 

I do use biodigest myself and recommend people I know to use it in the following situations,

1. A brand new tank that's just cycled, I'd add it before adding shrimps.

2. Adding lots of shrimps to an existing tank.**

3. When a tank has issues with ammonia or nitrite spike. (an emergency fix)

I don't use it for regular maintenance anymore as it gets expensive, but a lot of Asian shrimp keepers swear by them. 

One thing to note is, as the product instructions say, you don't need a lot of it. I would probably share 1 vial for 30-40G of water for #1 and #2 above. And double for #3. This is just how I do it, I don't have any proof of whether it's right or wrong.

If a tank is set up properly, none of these are necessary. Changing the composition of the bacteria in a tank can also cause stress -- the number one shrimp killer in my opinion.


----------

